# Does my Chi have broken ears?



## PradasDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

This might be a stupid question, but my 18 week chihuahua ear's are floppy. They won't stand up. Is there such a thing as a floppy eared chiququa? Do all chi's ears eventually stand up? We have a 2 year old Chi who's ears were always up and are worried her brother's ears are broken. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Just hang in there maybe they will stand up. If not they still be your baby, I know that there is a way the vet wraps them to make them stand but I like floppy too. There is one in my bunch that didnt' have the left ear to stand up and well shes with her new daddy and he loves her just the same. It might still happen. :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

LoL! Nope, no broken ears. :lol: Some Chi's ears' never fully stand up, some do, and then some go up and then back down. They are cute either way.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper doesn't know what you're talking about... broken ears.  

Cooper knows he's cuter with them floppy so he doesn't let his stand up. Unless you've got his bone and he wants it back... then maybe one will go up.  

they'll go up around 6ish months of age and stay up. The cartilidge has to form and harden in them; that's why they're born with 'em floppy.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I happen to "adore" Coopers ears. He just would not be Cooper without those sweet "floppy" ears.  He also has "eyes" to die for....again, how do you keep him humble? Or is that "omakitty's job?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL OmaKitty does a lot of it... then he comes to me to see if he can get away with what she tells him he can't do and I have to back her up. She has nails. They hurt. I have to be able to sleep without fear. LOL


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Cooper said:


> LOL OmaKitty does a lot of it... then he comes to me to see if he can get away with what she tells him he can't do and I have to back her up. She has nails. They hurt. I have to be able to sleep without fear. LOL



Sounds as if Omakitty rules with a "rod of iron"!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

sjc said:


> Sounds as if Omakitty rules with a "rod of iron"!


ssshhhh... she might hear you. ssshshhhhhh


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

How to Tape Floppy Ears

This is a breeder's trick to train Chi and Yorkie ears to stay up. (This is for puppy ears only. Adult ears that flop will not benefit from this.)

Tear off a strip of masking tape about 6" long. Fold the edge of the tape over on itself at an angle. Continue folding the tape over on itself so that you create a triangle of tape. 

Tear another piece of tape about 3-4" long, depending on the size of your dog's ear. You can also use vet wrap for this.

Place the triangle on the inside of the dog's ear with the one point of the triangle pointing up, matching the point of the ear. Make sure it doesn't go into the ear canal. Place it low enough, however, so the top of the ear will not be top heavy. Take the other tape strip and wrap it around the ear, attaching the first end of the strip to the tape triangle. Once again, wrap low enough that the ear is not top heavy. The tape should almost be sitting on the top of the head.

Leave the tape in place for one week. Then unwrap the ear (mineral oil or vaseline will help the tape come loose easier). Check the ear. If it's standing up, the tape has done it's job. If not, tape the ear once again using all new tape and wait another week. Usually ears will be standing by this time, although a few stubborn ears can take 3 weeks.

The dog may bat at the ear for a day, but will soon not notice the tape at all. If the tape seems to be bothersome after a day or more, check to make sure that you haven't taped too far down that tape is in the ear canal.

http://groups.msn.com/chinutchihuahuas/tipsandhints.msnw


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I have a floppy-eared Chihuahua. Lola's ears stood up temporarily when she was a puppy but they have been floppy ever since. Here is an example of her ears:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

That Lola pic is TOO cute!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie has floopy ears too. Occasionally he will put them up. But it's ok with me i think they are adorable


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

We should form a Floppy Eared Chihuahua club so we don't have to hang around all these inferior big eared chis.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Mr. Peepers has floppy ears too. They often stood at times and still do but usually are down. It seems when he is excited, if I have his toy especially, they'll go up.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I love the name Mr. Peepers... I always think of the monkey boy when I see him. LOL It's such a formal name, but at the same time, it's not. :lol:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Oh how I wish Charley's ears were still floppy!! I think floppy ear Chi's are SOOO adorable!  

Charley's ears stayed were my source of amusement for months! First one ear would stand up ... then the other ... sometimes both ... sometimes neither! I secretly wished they would stay floppy, but I think he's adorable either way.

Now, for me to see floppy-eared Charley, I have to catch him first thing in the morning. Usually when he climbs out from under the covers after just waking up they're floppy. That's when I go camera crazy. I'm going to attempt my first picture post below ... if it doesn't come through you can call me the Not-so-edukatedredhed. :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

He is too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (I'd put more exclamation points but it would be overkill. ... wait... I feel one more coming... :!: )We, of course, will need to see many more pics.

Congrats on doing it right the first time! :lol: FYI, you can post up to three photos using that method per post. 

Oh.. and welcome to the board!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Charley is TOO Cute!


----------



## PradasDaddy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies. I never knew so many chi's ears never came up. I don't know if I could bring my self to tape little tobi's ears, he's a little cutie no matter what.


----------



## Eko (Aug 12, 2005)

It could be just where his still teething, My breeder told me there ears could still flop at 6months


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Josie's ears stand up most of the time. I love it when they're floppy though. I kinda wish she'd make them stay that way. 

Note to self: Take a pic to post of Josie with floppy ears--be sure to include "too cute" warning.

Anyway, Josie's ears get floppy only on a few occasions: 
1. She's been to the vet, gotten a shot, and is pouting.
2. She's been playing with her big brother who has ticked her off at some point and is pouting.
3. She hasn't gotten enough sleep and is pouting.
4. She's hungry and I've not set out her dinner and she's pouting.

She's a very moody girl, my Josie. But I guess it's my fault...I'm teaching her to be the girliest girl on the planet.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Well all your chis look adorable no matter if their ears are floopy or standing up.Hey Josie's master I had no idea that are pups are pup pals haven't seen you in the forums.Here is a picture of Pearl's baby ears at 7 weeks.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

amykate said:


> Anyway, Josie's ears get floppy only on a few occasions:
> 1. She's been to the vet, gotten a shot, and is pouting.
> 2. She's been playing with her big brother who has ticked her off at some point and is pouting.
> 3. She hasn't gotten enough sleep and is pouting.
> 4. She's hungry and I've not set out her dinner and she's pouting.


I'm beginning to think that *maybe* Josie likes to pout?? :toothy7: 

:wink:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico's ears are very stiff and always up (or back), but a couple nights ago, he was napping on my lap before being put to bed, and when I woke him up to go outside then to bed, he had one ear totally flopped over and the other was off-and-on. Maybe getting some adult teeth?? When we went outside, the girl upstairs had her two chi girls out who are the same age and have very delicate soft ears that only stand up when they are really excited. By the time we were done outside, I would have thought from the excitement of playing for a few minutes with the girls, his ear would pirk back up, but it didn't. I should have grabbed the camera now that I think about it! :x


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, Josie has her own lil Dogster page with quite a few Chi-People.com friends on it. I don't use the forums or anything on it, I basically just made it for her to have her own little gallery and buddies  .

Anyway, her ears stayed floppy all night last night and didn't go up again till an hour or so ago, but I got some pictures last night before we went to bed. Here's she is (I'll have to post these in the pictures section too, lol):


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Poncho's ears didn't fully stand up until about a month ago. He's just about to turn 8 months! ... I thought his would NEVER stand up because they're sooooo big !!! (laugh)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

My romeos ears were up at 3 weeks and have been that way ever since. No floppy ear memories other then when I first seen him at 2 weeks. His ears only ever go back but have never flopped. Sometimes whenhe goes near the fan they flip inside out LMAO!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Some Chis when teething their ears will drop


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

Teddy's ears were floppy. I wish they stayed, but his stood up at about 15 weeks, so maybe your chis will stand up too!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget's ears are either both standing up or one up and one floppy(we call them broken too) or both floppy.... 

It depends on his mood... and he can have them floppy one second adn standing up another second.... 

I think he is cute either way... he has really long hair on his ears.... I think it out weighs what his ears can really hold up.... 


But he is my baby and I woudl never cut his hair on his ears to make them stand or would I tape them to make them stand.. he is all natural


----------

